# Out of curiosity...Asian names?



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Just curious...if one was to get a girl puppy and was thinking of Asian names.
Which do you like the best?
My choices are:
Asia
Misa
Mi-Cha
Mi-Rae 
Mizu
Misaki 
Mei-ling 
Jing-lei 
Jin Ju 

Any other cute ones?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Joanne, are you getting another puppy?


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Sylie said:


> Joanne, are you getting another puppy?


Dear Sylvia...I'm just curious 

I forgot the name Mi-sun..how about that one?


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

You are definitely up to something. I think all these little girl fluffs have you wanting another.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Eiko
Mika
Momo
If you like the beatles Yoko


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> Eiko
> Mika
> Momo
> If you like the beatles Yoko


Thanks Walter...I like Mika too, but I will be more specific now.
Let's say one was to get a Korean girl puppy...what are some cute names.
Any thoughts?


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

mdbflorida said:


> You are definitely up to something. I think all these little girl fluffs have you wanting another.


Mags...I'm just being a curious one. I like to think about the future :innocent:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

maddysmom said:


> Mags...I'm just being a curious one. I like to think about the future :innocent:


And I have some swamp land in Florida for sale too. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

mdbflorida said:


> And I have some swamp land in Florida for sale too. :HistericalSmiley:


Lol...you just made me crack up! Stay on topic, plzzzz:thumbsup:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

maddysmom said:


> Mags...I'm just being a curious one. I like to think about the future :innocent:[/
> 
> 
> Uh huh, :thumbsup: I've got your number.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Sun -means goodness.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> maddysmom said:
> 
> 
> > Mags...I'm just being a curious one. I like to think about the future :innocent:[/
> ...


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

mdbflorida said:


> Sun -means goodness.


Right? And Mi-sun means beautiful and good :thumbsup:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I like min-jung and sun-young


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> I like min-jung and sun-young


Thank you Walter. I'm feeling the word Sun in the name.
I'll keep sun-young in mind. It's really pretty.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I like Sun Young too.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

mdbflorida said:


> I like Sun Young too.


I like Mi Sun too. Sun definitely needs to be in there


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

And next Halloween she could wear this 
Dog Happy Day Sun Sunshine Face Halloween Costume Pet Clothes XS s M L XL | eBay


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

mdbflorida said:


> And next Halloween she could wear this
> Dog Happy Day Sun Sunshine Face Halloween Costume Pet Clothes XS s M L XL | eBay


Omg..now I have to get a puppy and get this...how cute is that! If only my dream came true 😉 maybe it will :thumbsup:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

mdbflorida said:


> I like Mi Sun too. Sun definitely needs to be in there


I like mi-sun too....a lot! Easy to say :thumbsup:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

mdbflorida said:


> And I have some swamp land in Florida for sale too. :HistericalSmiley:


I'm with Mags! What's up Girly?


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

How about Sun Hi, which means happiness and goodness. Sounds like Sunny, which sounds happy. :Sunny Smile:

Seems like a good name for a hypothetical yet specifically girl and specifically Korean puppy.... :B)


----------



## Sarahsphere (Oct 4, 2015)

Chika - Scattered flowers
Emiko - Beautiful child
Etsu - A delight
Kai - Forgiveness
Koko - Here
Ling Ling - Delicate


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

sherry said:


> I'm with Mags! What's up Girly?


I think Mags is BAD influence!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Sarahsphere said:


> Chika - Scattered flowers
> Emiko - Beautiful child
> Etsu - A delight
> Kai - Forgiveness
> ...


Thank you for these:thumbsup:
I wonder how Emiko is pronounced.
Ling Ling is cute too!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Kathleen said:


> How about Sun Hi, which means happiness and goodness. Sounds like Sunny, which sounds happy. :Sunny Smile:
> 
> Seems like a good name for a hypothetical yet specifically girl and specifically Korean puppy.... :B)


Kathleen...Sun Hi was on my list too  I thought I added that one....thank you!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I like Ling Ling. I was looking up Famous Korean actresses to find a name and I got Spammed Big Time!!! My son came to my rescue and got rid of it!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

mdbflorida said:


> I like Sun Young too.


I have a student named Young Sun.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Ling ling is cute!

I saw the name Su-mi today...thoughts?


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

:innocent:
Put the picture of the hypothetical dog next to each name and which one fits?


----------



## Sarahsphere (Oct 4, 2015)

Su Mi is pretty


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

I like Su-Mi too, but it might be hard for Su-Mi and Suki to tell the names apart since they sound so similar.

Not that the imaginary hypothetical Su-Mi would be with Suki.....right....? :thumbsup:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Good point! on names that will confuse.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

I promised to BLOCK Joanne from texting me if she was going to start with names. For the record she absolutely tortured me with names for Suki- she had a different name for her each day for a month. I would no more say oh I love it and the next day she was something different. It must be a Korean thing because I think Pat did the same thing when she got sweet little Pixie. So... maybe we could put a name to her FACE Joanne if you posted a pic... Just saying...:innocent::innocent:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Kathleen said:


> I like Su-Mi too, but it might be hard for Su-Mi and Suki to tell the names apart since they sound so similar.
> 
> Not that the imaginary hypothetical Su-Mi would be with Suki.....right....? :thumbsup:


Now, now Miss Kathleen...this is very true. Su-mi is out! Scratch it off...:thumbsup:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

mdbflorida said:


> :innocent:
> Put the picture of the hypothetical dog next to each name and which one fits?


You think I should post a picture of a hypothetical dog...ok..here you go...try this for a hypothetical dog!:chili:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Kathleen...here's a hypothetical dog for you too :thumbsup:

Let's say...this is my fluff that I'm getting ~does she still look like a sun-hi to you:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I like Misa.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Sarahsphere said:


> Su Mi is pretty


Thanks sweet Sarahspere...I like Su Mi too but some friends tells me it sounds like sue me. It's on my top 5 so far :thumbsup:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

shellbeme said:


> I like Misa.


YAH...finally a Misa!!! :chili::chili::chili:
That was one of my favorites!:aktion033:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

If memory serves me right, you changed your mind several times with Suki. LOL.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

mdbflorida said:


> If memory serves me right, you changed your mind several times with Suki. LOL.


Poor Suki....she was Summer-Sage, Sage, Zoey, Chloe, Mischa, junko for about three hours and came to me as Tiara :thumbsup:
I think I left a few more out...what can I say~I have a very difficult time deciding :blush:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Chardy said:


> I promised to BLOCK Joanne from texting me if she was going to start with names. For the record she absolutely tortured me with names for Suki- she had a different name for her each day for a month. I would no more say oh I love it and the next day she was something different. It must be a Korean thing because I think Pat did the same thing when she got sweet little Pixie. So... maybe we could put a name to her FACE Joanne if you posted a pic... Just saying...:innocent::innocent:


Ahh..dear friend. It's only been a day since you blocked me...you just can't stay away. 
I will go gentle with you because I know that I tortured you day after day for a name last year and after all your great suggestions...I'd change it :blush:

So...let's put a name to a sweet face and maybe...just maybe you and everyone else will help me to decide on a name...if I get another puppy.
What name would you give this sweet girl, whose name is Moca at the time being, as if in mochaccino :thumbsup:


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

I remember the numerous changes too--that was brutal Miss Joanne! I think I'll just chime in on the ones I don't like, like Su Mi, which immediately reminded me of Sue Me. There was another I didn't like, but now I forgot it If I remember, I'll send my joke about it. And sorry, but I don't like Ling Ling--several things come to mind: 1. Sing Sing prison, 2. Panda Bears, and 3. Lisa Ling (don't ask why).

This is going to be fun LOL...(love you Joanne):wub:


----------



## Sarahsphere (Oct 4, 2015)

awww how sweet that little face.
Ling Sun?

Star Ling
(I'm just making things up now, lol)

When I bought my toy poodle, I told the breeder I was calling her Taffy.
She got her used to the name, when I got her, I changed it to Gracie.
Two weeks later I called her Emy
Three weeks later I called her Emy Lu

I settled on that, she gets so excited when I say "Emy Lu, I love you!"

So I'm guilty of name switching to, it's all good lol

Gigi comes home today, I've already been trying to bend my 7 yr old sons will, he likes the name Gigi. Apparently it makes his cheeks smile when he say's G.
With an explanation like that, I'll try to make it stick, but I've been trying to work in different names.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

((((Joanne)))) I think I know someone who's getting a new baby:chili:

come on fess up:HistericalSmiley:

I'm really bad at names, looking forward to what name you chose

Gosh I love her face, those BIG eyes melt my heart:wub:


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

maddysmom said:


> Ahh..dear friend. It's only been a day since you blocked me...you just can't stay away.
> I will go gentle with you because I know that I tortured you day after day for a name last year and after all your great suggestions...I'd change it :blush:
> 
> So...let's put a name to a sweet face and maybe...just maybe you and everyone else will help me to decide on a name...if I get another puppy.
> What name would you give this sweet girl, whose name is Moca at the time being, as if in mochaccino :thumbsup:


She's gorgeous Joanne..of course I already knew what she looked like. After 3 months of yes no yes no yes no I knew you would finally cave in ....:wub: My bet is she won't have an Asian name. But I can't wait to meet her. Love Love her already. :chili: You like simple names... so all this su mi and stuff won't cut it. Can't wait to hold her.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Sarahsphere said:


> awww how sweet that little face.
> Ling Sun?
> 
> Star Ling
> ...


sarahsphere...thanks for the name suggestions...even your made up ones are cute!
Congrats on Gigi...I can't wait to see pictures of her. Please, please post lots of them later!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Matilda's mommy said:


> ((((Joanne)))) I think I know someone who's getting a new baby:chili:
> 
> come on fess up:HistericalSmiley:
> 
> ...


Awe...sweet dear Paula...it's true~I am getting another fur baby :wub:
I've known for several months now. It was just very complicated considering a not-so-nice person wrote to Sukis breeder and told her I was breeding and mistreating her...I wonder who that was??? From that nasty email of lies...led to another baby princess coming home to me.
It all turned out in my favor and now I get to love and spoil another little girl ❤

Another picture...just for you my friend.


----------



## Sarahsphere (Oct 4, 2015)

awww that sweet little face, she's a doll!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Congratulations !!!!!!!!! What a little sweetie. When's the big day.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

maddysmom said:


> Ahh..dear friend. It's only been a day since you blocked me...you just can't stay away.
> I will go gentle with you because I know that I tortured you day after day for a name last year and after all your great suggestions...I'd change it :blush:
> 
> So...let's put a name to a sweet face and maybe...just maybe you and everyone else will help me to decide on a name...if I get another puppy.
> What name would you give this sweet girl, whose name is Moca at the time being, as if in mochaccino :thumbsup:


:wub: Oh how beautiful. She's totally a little Misa look at those eyes! Congratulations!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Joanne, she's a doll! I will just sit back and see what name she ends up with!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: When will you get her?


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Congratulations.....so pretty!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

maddysmom said:


> Awe...sweet dear Paula...it's true~I am getting another fur baby :wub:
> I've known for several months now. It was just very complicated considering a not-so-nice person wrote to Sukis breeder and told her I was breeding and mistreating her...I wonder who that was??? From that nasty email of lies...led to another baby princess coming home to me.
> It all turned out in my favor and now I get to love and spoil another little girl ❤
> 
> Another picture...just for you my friend.




who on earth would do that? Your such a wonderful mommy 
I'm so happy for you Joanne :wub: I can't wait to meet her I get to be
Her auntie Paula :wub: when do you get her?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh my she is adorable. I couldn't come up with a Korean name for my baby. I named her Sugar Fairy, but started calling her Fifi instead. I named MiMi Marilyn Monroe, but just started calling her MiMi. So, I am of the opinion that you can't really name a pup before you know her...well, I can't. Come to think of it, I had planned to name my son Jules, but when he was born, I didn't think it suited him. It was two weeks before he had a name.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Sylie said:


> Oh my she is adorable. I couldn't come up with a Korean name for my baby. I named her Sugar Fairy, but started calling her Fifi instead. I named MiMi Marilyn Monroe, but just started calling her MiMi. So, I am of the opinion that you can't really name a pup before you know her...well, I can't. Come to think of it, I had planned to name my son Jules, but when he was born, I didn't think it suited him. It was two weeks before he had a name.


Sugar Fairy and Fifi are the same to me!! She is sweet and whimsical and just over the top!! 

Now for Joanne, I promise it won't be an Asian name... I think the only name she really loved was Yuki..but you can't have Suki and Yuki...


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Wow didn't know you were getting harassed and slandered. Glad your breeder knew that was NOT true.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Chardy said:


> She's gorgeous Joanne..of course I already knew what she looked like. After 3 months of yes no yes no yes no I knew you would finally cave in ....:wub: My bet is she won't have an Asian name. But I can't wait to meet her. Love Love her already. :chili: You like simple names... so all this su mi and stuff won't cut it. Can't wait to hold her.


Carol...my friend, I do like simple names such as Su-mi, Misa, Mi-Cha and really like Ling-Ling and Jinju a lot!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: let's not forget my Sun names, such as Mi-Sun, Sun-hi.

With that said, You are always right when it comes to our debates. I do like the 
names that end in the E sound as you pointed out to me...so be the good friend 
that you are and help me with a ling, jing type of name :thumbsup:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Thank you Awntie Kathy, Shelly, Sherry, Pat, Paula and Slyvia.
I can't wait for her arrival.
I'm hoping the end of October. I'm working on the logistics with one of the local boarding schools who have a lot of students from Korea. They leave on break this weekend and come back the weekend of the 29th. They are very protective of their students so they are investigating it for me but it looks very promising.
If not the 29th-31st...I might have to wait until Thanksgiving break.
She looks very different then Suki. She will be a bit bigger and her eyes big and round. Suki has big almond shape eyes. She's more laid back, whereas Suki is very curious.
I have to say, when Lacie is feeling good, she is my more hyper, energetic, attention seeking one. Suki is curious but very independent, quiet, laid back and keeps to herself. 
I think the three different personalities will be very interesting and lots of fun.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my how precious!!!!!! She is beautiful!!! I just had to have 4! No regrets at all!!Dewey has cured me of wanting 5 however!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

That hypothetical fluff sure got real fast LOL. Congrats, she is precious.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

mdbflorida said:


> That hypothetical fluff sure got real fast LOL. Congrats, she is precious.


I can always count on you for a big laugh! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Thanks Awntie Mag...I appreciate it!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> Oh my how precious!!!!!! She is beautiful!!! I just had to have 4! No regrets at all!!Dewey has cured me of wanting 5 however!


 Thanks Deb! This is it for me. I barely make it to work on time now. This third one should push it over the late mark, for sure.
Before I got Lacie...I took appointments at 7:15 a.m. After Suki...I started booking first appointments at 8:45 and dropped a day of work.
This third one will be the big test on how organized I really am. I'm contemplating whether or not I should keep some clothing accessories at work since I'm often forgetting belts, jewelry, and on most days...I'm running down the street buttoning my self up :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Congratulations Joanne!!! :chili::chili::chili:
I am so happy for you! She is just adorable. Such a sweet innocent little face.

As far as names go, I wonder how you say "Little Puppy With A Thousand Names" in Korean. :innocent:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Kathleen said:


> Congratulations Joanne!!! :chili::chili::chili:
> I am so happy for you! She is just adorable. Such a sweet innocent little face.
> 
> As far as names go, I wonder how you say "Little Puppy With A Thousand Names" in Korean. :innocent:


Haha:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
You just gave me my smile for the day!
Thanks Kathleen. I can't wait for you to meet her.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Sylie said:


> Oh my she is adorable. I couldn't come up with a Korean name for my baby. I named her Sugar Fairy, but started calling her Fifi instead. I named MiMi Marilyn Monroe, but just started calling her MiMi. So, I am of the opinion that you can't really name a pup before you know her...well, I can't. Come to think of it, I had planned to name my son Jules, but when he was born, I didn't think it suited him. It was two weeks before he had a name.


I can sooo relate to this!
When my daughter was born, she was supposed to be Talia. Out she comes and I say "my sweet Nicollette " everyone looked at me like "who"?

I cant help it...it just happens.
I think you are right. It won't be until she gets here that I will know her name :thumbsup: BUT...I love having suggestions...hint, hint :wub:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> I like Ling Ling. I was looking up Famous Korean actresses to find a name and I got Spammed Big Time!!! My son came to my rescue and got rid of it!


Deb... I'm liking Ling Ling more every day, lol!


----------



## Sarahsphere (Oct 4, 2015)

"I'm often forgetting belts, jewelry, and on most days...I'm running down the street buttoning my self up "

LOL :smrofl:

I was watching tv last night, someone's Korean mother was named Cheiko

I can't wait to see more of her pretty face.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Sarahsphere said:


> "I'm often forgetting belts, jewelry, and on most days...I'm running down the street buttoning my self up "
> 
> LOL :smrofl:
> 
> ...


Cheiko is cute. It's Japanese for wisdom and grace.

Here is another picture of her.
The breeder said she has a dirty face and was embarrassed to send it.
She should fit right on in here because my Suki's face is always dirty, lol. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Sarahsphere (Oct 4, 2015)

That's a dirty face? Oh, Gigi's face is filthy then :blink: 

She looks so clean, like a little doll that needs to be picked up and kissed. :wub:

Do you know what food she's on? or too young for that?
she's so pretty!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Dirty face...LOL. Is she from Sunnydale? Fifi had an immaculate white face when she came to me. Not anymore. I am embarrassed to post a picture that Lee might see.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Okay, I will suggest a name. JOY. I pick up my baby and cover her with kisses about ten times a day. I tell her what I love about her. It always comes up that what I love is her JOY in life. I used to have a wee problem with anxiety....not now. When I see and feel the absolute joy this little puppy has in being alive, all is right, all is good. Her joy in life transfers to me....and it is a priceless gift...........JOY.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Sarahsphere said:


> That's a dirty face? Oh, Gigi's face is filthy then :blink:
> 
> She looks so clean, like a little doll that needs to be picked up and kissed. :wub:
> 
> ...


The breeders husband is a vet so I think they feed Royal Canin puppy because a lot of vets carry that.
That's what Suki came on.
Gigi is gorgeous...don't worry about the tear staining. I find it always goes away once they go through the teething stage and are fed a quality food.
This little one I'm getting has a tiny bit of staining already and she's not even teething yet.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Can I safely think that Ling Ling may change to something else? LOL


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I still like Ling Ling


----------



## Sarahsphere (Oct 4, 2015)

Sylie said:


> Dirty face...LOL. Is she from Sunnydale? Fifi had an immaculate white face when she came to me. Not anymore. I am embarrassed to post a picture that Lee might see.


No, she's from an Australian breeder. I'm very interested in Sunnydale's puppies and how they have NO tear stains, they look like perfect little dolls.

Her breeder had Gigi on Royal Canin.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Sarahsphere said:


> No, she's from an Australian breeder. I'm very interested in Sunnydale's puppies and how they have NO tear stains, they look like perfect little dolls.
> 
> Her breeder had Gigi on Royal Canin.


Sorry for the miscommunication, Sarah, I meant to ask Joanne if her puppy was coming from Sunnydale. Anyway, she answered the question.


----------



## Sarahsphere (Oct 4, 2015)

Oh, sorry  
I'm running on a little less sleep than normal, my mistake :mellow:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Sylie said:


> Dirty face...LOL. Is she from Sunnydale? Fifi had an immaculate white face when she came to me. Not anymore. I am embarrassed to post a picture that Lee might see.


Your funny...but I know what you mean. I solved being embarrassed by sending really dirty muddy pictures. So now...when she sees Suki clean...she looks like a million bucks, lol!

Yes...puppy coming is from Sunnydales again. Love her!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

kd1212 said:


> Can I safely think that Ling Ling may change to something else? LOL


 I can safely say that Ling-Ling is a very good possibility, lol!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Sylie said:


> Okay, I will suggest a name. JOY. I pick up my baby and cover her with kisses about ten times a day. I tell her what I love about her. It always comes up that what I love is her JOY in life. I used to have a wee problem with anxiety....not now. When I see and feel the absolute joy this little puppy has in being alive, all is right, all is good. Her joy in life transfers to me....and it is a priceless gift...........JOY.


That's so sweet and true. The happiness they bring...there are no words to describe it.
This pups father is Sunnydales Love Blossom Man.
I thought maybe Blossom or Lovie...BUT I really want an Asian name.
When she is finally here...I will know. Until then...I will keep searching for the perfect name.
Btw...Joy is a cute name :thumbsup:


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

If it's a boy 'Yo-Yo', like Yo Yo Ma the Cellist!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

LOVE_BABY said:


> If it's a boy 'Yo-Yo', like Yo Yo Ma the Cellist!


Awe...cute, but it's a little girl :thumbsup:


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

maddysmom said:


> Awe...cute, but it's a little girl :thumbsup:


---OOOpps! I missed that fact somehow!:w00t:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Pixie's Korean name was ShuShu.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Ninja Turtle :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------

